# Ikonè è della Fiorentina. Fatta. Le cifre.



## admin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Mediaset: Ikonè è sbarcato a Firenze per le visite mediche. I Viola verseranno al Lille 15 mln di euro più bonus e una percentuale del 15% sulla futura rivendita.

*Il Lille ha annunciato ufficialmente Ikonè alla Fiorentina. *


----------



## JoKeR (23 Dicembre 2021)

Non vedo perché il Lille che è agli ottavi di Champions dovrebbe vendere i suoi giocatori migliori - pluricit.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Ikonè è sbarcato a Firenze per le visite mediche. I Viola verseranno al Lille 15 mln di euro più bonus e una percentuale del 15% sulla futura rivendita.


È quello che in molti volevano qui? 
O la Fiorentina ha fatto un gran colpo o non era un giocatore da Milan.


----------



## kipstar (23 Dicembre 2021)

in questa stagione sta deludendo.....


----------



## bmb (23 Dicembre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> in questa stagione sta deludendo.....


Però non avendolo preso noi è automaticamente il nuovo campione delle quattro galassie.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Dicembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> È quello che in molti volevano qui?
> O la Fiorentina ha fatto un gran colpo o non era un giocatore da Milan.


Di giocatori da Milan,da vero Milan,ne abbiamo forse 4-5 a stare larghi,quindi Ikone ci sarebbe bene in QUESTO Milan.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Dicembre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> in questa stagione sta deludendo.....


Meglio che Callejon 40enne o sottil! per la fascia destra viola penso sia una gran presa…


----------



## Djici (23 Dicembre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> in questa stagione sta deludendo.....


Ma se non li possiamo prendere quando sono al top perché costano troppo (tanto non partecipiamo a nessun duello di mercato) e non li vogliamo quando stanno deludendo allora non ne usciamo.
I giocatori vanno presi proprio quando hanno un calo e credi fortemente in un rilancio psico-fisico.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Ikonè è sbarcato a Firenze per le visite mediche. I Viola verseranno al Lille 15 mln di euro più bonus e una percentuale del 15% sulla futura rivendita.



ottimo upgrade per la Fiorentina, al posto di Callejon. Comunque non è il fenomeno che leggiamo in giro eh, giocatore normale. Certo che con la penuria in quel ruolo che abbiamo starebbe bene anche in rosa da noi ma spero sinceramente in qualcosa di meglio in estate.


----------



## Giangy (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Ikonè è sbarcato a Firenze per le visite mediche. I Viola verseranno al Lille 15 mln di euro più bonus e una percentuale del 15% sulla futura rivendita.


Quelli da prendere dal Lille sarebbero tre... Botman, Sanches, e David. Ma hanno tutti e tre costi abbastanza altini. Ma anche Ikonè non l'avrei di certo schifato.


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2021)

15 milioni?se la sarebbero data a gambe levate Maldini e lerch


----------



## davidelynch (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Ikonè è sbarcato a Firenze per le visite mediche. I Viola verseranno al Lille 15 mln di euro più bonus e una percentuale del 15% sulla futura rivendita.


L’ho visto giocare 3/4 volte quest’anno e mi ha sempre fatto abbastanza schifo, poi magari ribalta il centrocampo della viola ma per noi vorrei ben altro.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Ikonè è sbarcato a Firenze per le visite mediche. I Viola verseranno al Lille 15 mln di euro più bonus e una percentuale del 15% sulla futura rivendita.


Grande acquisto per la Fiorentina. Con Vlahovic e Nico formano un tridente fortissimo.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2021)

Questo mi sa tanto di Bergwijn 2: quando andò al Tottenham c'erano milanisti che minacciavano gesti inconsulti. Poi si è visto cosa ha combinato lì. Oppure Pepé, strapagato dall'Arsenal, giocatore che in molti mi assicuravano dall'incredibile forza.

Vediamo, per me non è nulla di clamoroso: un'ala che in un campionato come la Ligue 1 non supera i 4 gol a stagione non mi sembra un crack. Poi se esplode complimenti a loro. Ma son sicuro che se l'avessimo preso noi avrei sentito commenti di ben altro tono.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Di giocatori da Milan,da vero Milan,ne abbiamo forse 4-5 a stare larghi,quindi Ikone ci sarebbe bene in QUESTO Milan.


faccio fatica ad arrivare a 3 ahahahaha.
maignan lo metterei, tomori ad oggi si ma vorrei aspettare fine stagione... per il resto faccio fatica ad aggiungere theo o tonali.
stando più larghi di manica ok mettiamo calabria e kessie forse, anche rebic.
counque capisco cosa volevi dire ma mi son divertito a fare il giochino!


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> faccio fatica ad arrivare a 3 ahahahaha.
> maignan lo metterei, tomori ad oggi si ma vorrei aspettare fine stagione... per il resto faccio fatica ad aggiungere theo o tonali.
> stando più larghi di manica ok mettiamo calabria e kessie forse, anche rebic.
> counque capisco cosa volevi dire ma mi son divertito a fare il giochino!


Da "vero Milan" per me significa un Milan che parte per vincere la champions,non certo un Milan che si piazza nel campionato del Burkina Faso,ad oggi solo Tomori,Kjaer e Rebic(per le palle cubiche che ha),e forse Leao ma deve confermare la crescita.Di Theo inizio a non fidarmi,rischiamo di fare la fine dei gobbi luridi con Alex Sandro,mentre per Maignan attendo conferme come per Leao.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Dicembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Però non avendolo preso noi è automaticamente il nuovo campione delle quattro galassie.


Io resto della mia idea: quando fu accostato a noi dissi che non sarebbe stato un grande acquisto e che a certe cifre si poteva trovare di meglio. Resto ovviamente sullo stesso identico pensiero, facendo comunque presente che abbiamo assoluto bisogno di qualità.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Dicembre 2021)

ma lasciatelo dov'è sto Ikonè, cioè buon upgrade per la Fiorem ma lì ci vorrebbe un Julian Alvarez, quello sì che ha le potenzialità per divetare un crack


----------



## Goro (25 Dicembre 2021)

Basta che abbia velocità questo Ikone per spaccare metà delle difese italiane, piene di terzini aberranti sia come fisico che come progressione


----------



## Jino (25 Dicembre 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> L’ho visto giocare 3/4 volte quest’anno e mi ha sempre fatto abbastanza schifo, poi magari ribalta il centrocampo della viola ma per noi vorrei ben altro.



Quest'anno è completamente demotivato, e si vede, infatti lo cedono per disperazione.

Detto questo, per me non è da Milan, robetta da viola per l'appunto.


----------



## admin (31 Dicembre 2021)

*Il Lille ha annunciato ufficialmente Ikonè alla Fiorentina. *


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Dicembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quest'anno è completamente demotivato, e si vede, infatti lo cedono per disperazione.
> 
> Detto questo, per me non è da Milan, robetta da viola per l'appunto.


E quali sarebbero i giocatori da Milan?Da VERO MILAN intendo,perché nel Milan da 4 posto Ikone ci può stare dato che ci stanno i Pellegri e i Maldini.


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Dicembre 2021)

Grande Sforzo di commisso. Investire 15 milioni avendo un totale ricavi di 100 milioni non è poco. 
Fanno un salto di qualità sulla destra rispetto a callejon o sottil, indubbiamente.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Grande Sforzo di commisso. Investire 15 milioni avendo un totale ricavi di 100 milioni non è poco.
> Fanno un salto di qualità sulla destra rispetto a callejon o sottil, indubbiamente.


Se pensi che 15 mln sono invece una montagna da scalare per chi sfiora i 300 mln di ricavi...


----------



## Giofa (1 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E quali sarebbero i giocatori da Milan?Da VERO MILAN intendo,perché nel Milan da 4 posto Ikone ci può stare dato che ci stanno i Pellegri e i Maldini.


Quindi ikone è meglio di messias? Così giusto per capire così me lo segno e a fine stagione vediamo. A me sembra che tutto quello che prendiamo è pessimo a prescindere e quello che va altrove è utile. Mi sbaglierò sicuramente io...


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Quindi ikone è meglio di messias? Così giusto per capire così me lo segno e a fine stagione vediamo. A me sembra che tutto quello che prendiamo è pessimo a prescindere e quello che va altrove è utile. Mi sbaglierò sicuramente io...


E Messias è meglio di Ikone?Sarà mica che difendete ogni elemento che transita da Milanello?Ma questo negli ultimi 2 anni però...E comunque io ho citato Maldini e Pellegri e non Messias,in ogni caso gente da 4-5-6-7mo posto.


----------



## Giofa (1 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E Messias è meglio di Ikone?Sarà mica che difendete ogni elemento che transita da Milanello?Ma questo negli ultimi 2 anni però...E comunque io ho citato Maldini e Pellegri e non Messias,in ogni caso gente da 4-5-6-7mo posto.


Non lo so se sia meglio o peggio però sembra che quelli che prendiamo sono bidoni e per quelli che prendono gli altri c'è sempre una parola di elogio. È un'ala da 13 gol in 157 partite di ligue 1, se fosse venuto al Milan avresti detto acquisto utile?
Però perdonami non puoi paragonarlo a Maldini e pellegri, la Fiorentina sborsa 15 milioni per lui


----------



## DMC (1 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo mi sa tanto di Bergwijn 2: quando andò al Tottenham c'erano milanisti che minacciavano gesti inconsulti. Poi si è visto cosa ha combinato lì. Oppure Pepé, strapagato dall'Arsenal, giocatore che in molti mi assicuravano dall'incredibile forza.
> 
> Vediamo, per me non è nulla di clamoroso: un'ala che in un campionato come la Ligue 1 non supera i 4 gol a stagione non mi sembra un crack. Poi se esplode complimenti a loro. Ma son sicuro che se l'avessimo preso noi avrei sentito commenti di ben altro tono.


Con tutti il rispetto per la Serie A, la Premier è di un altro livello. Tanti fanno fatica lì ma molto bene in Europa


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Non lo so se sia meglio o peggio però sembra che quelli che prendiamo sono bidoni e per quelli che prendono gli altri c'è sempre una parola di elogio. È un'ala da 13 gol in 157 partite di ligue 1, se fosse venuto al Milan avresti detto acquisto utile?
> Però perdonami non puoi paragonarlo a Maldini e pellegri, la Fiorentina sborsa 15 milioni per lui


Perdonami ma parlano i fatti,se ora neghiamo che il Milan va su certi profili,cadaveri,ospedalizzati,gente ferma da 12 mesi(Mandzukic),allora è anche inutile aprire ogni dibattito.Su uno buono che ne arriva o che diventa buono in seguito ce ne sono 5-6 che diventano un peso,noi 15 mln magari li spenderemo per Faivre del Brest,sappiamo già da ora invece che lui sarà un affare a differenza di Ikone,solo perché lo prendiamo noi?Mi ripeto,se 2 nullità come Maldini e Pellegri stanno nel Milan,allora Ikone,anche costasse 30 mln può benissimo stare in serie A,alla fiorentina.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Gennaio 2022)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Quelli da prendere dal Lille sarebbero tre... Botman, Sanches, e David. Ma hanno tutti e tre costi abbastanza altini. Ma anche Ikonè non l'avrei di certo schifato.


Esatto


----------



## Giofa (1 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma parlano i fatti,se ora neghiamo che il Milan va su certi profili,cadaveri,ospedalizzati,gente ferma da 12 mesi(Mandzukic),allora è anche inutile aprire ogni dibattito.Su uno buono che ne arriva o che diventa buono in seguito ce ne sono 5-6 che diventano un peso,noi 15 mln magari li spenderemo per Faivre del Brest,sappiamo già da ora invece che lui sarà un affare a differenza di Ikone,solo perché lo prendiamo noi?Mi ripeto,se 2 nullità come Maldini e Pellegri stanno nel Milan,allora Ikone,anche costasse 30 mln può benissimo stare in serie A,alla fiorentina.


Però è proprio sui fatti da te citati che non mi trovi d'accordo. Perché come il Milan è andata sui profili da te descritti è anche vero che è arrivata gente come maignan, tomori,Tonali e il rapporto non credo sia 5a1 come dici. Io non lo so se Faivre sarà un affare e ikone no, mi sembrano sullo stesso livello e come tali mi aspetterei commenti simili in caso di arrivo. 2 nullità stanno nel Milan come Satriano cordaz e rannocchia stanno nell' inter (considero comunque la loro rosa superiore alla nostra). Voglio dire che si 25 elementi non si può pensare di avere 25 titolarissimi


----------



## El picinin (1 Gennaio 2022)

Io stravedo per sottil


----------

